# Crufts schedule on Fosse Data



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok folks, it's there :thumbup:
Here we go 

www.fossedata.co.uk


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Love ya edit, lol lol!! :lol::lol:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

soooooooooo excited  :thumbup:  and sooooooo :scared:


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Yet again no Limit Class for Dogue de Bordeaux :mad2: I don't understand why they have Special Puppy and Special Junior, each of which generally don't have enough dogs to award all 5 places too and then only have Post graduate and Open for anything older than 18 months with around 30 dogs per class.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Love ya edit, lol lol!! :lol::lol:


What am I like 
The lights are on but no one's home


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

We are in with the big girl's in post grad as just out of yearling for crufts  and nothing inbetween


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Snoringbear said:


> Yet again no Limit Class for Dogue de Bordeaux :mad2: I don't understand why they have Special Puppy and Special Junior, each of which generally don't have enough dogs to award all 5 places too and then only have Post graduate and Open for anything older than 18 months with around 30 dogs per class.


Get the breed club to ask for one! Get everyone to keep pestering! It worked for us


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Tollisty said:


> Get the breed club to ask for one! Get everyone to keep pestering! It worked for us


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i gotta move up with the very big boys this year lol


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Just noticed the entry fee has gone up. £24 now, wasn't it £20 last year?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> Just noticed the entry fee has gone up. £24 now, wasn't it £20 last year?


Last year was £22.00 for postal entries - can't remember what it was online but it's usually a quid dearer.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Exciting times, think I need a mortgage to enter my lot!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG what a faff! I can't be doing with all this online fancy stuff - why can't they just do the online schedule the same as the other champ shows?

I much prefer a "proper" shcedule - wonder if you can still get one from the KC stand at LKA now they're no longer posting them out?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes you will be able to get a hard copy schedule at LKA, I find on line entrance a doddle, good for the environment too¬!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Yes you will be able to get a hard copy schedule at LKA, I find on line entrance a doddle, good for the environment too¬!


I love it! - Mind you I am always a late enter, so its brilliant for me! :thumbup:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm holding off entering until after LKA - my pup will be 6 months and I'm hoping he'll get qualified there !


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I love it! - Mind you I am always a late enter, so its brilliant for me! :thumbup:


me too.online is a better option for those of us with hairy breeds whose dogs coats can drop at any time:thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Exciting times, think I need a mortgage to enter my lot!


*I thought the same!! *



Spellweaver said:


> OMG what a faff! I can't be doing with all this online fancy stuff - why can't they just do the online schedule the same as the other champ shows?
> 
> *Yes, tis rather posh aint it?? *
> 
> I much prefer a "proper" shcedule - wonder if you can still get one from the KC stand at LKA now they're no longer posting them out?


*I still want a paper one too, even thought I enter online *



Devil-Dogz said:


> I love it! - Mind you I am always a late enter, so its brilliant for me! :thumbup:


*Me too, always enter last minute, lol lol!! *


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Yes you will be able to get a hard copy schedule at LKA, I find on line entrance a doddle, good for the environment too¬!





Devil-Dogz said:


> I love it! - Mind you I am always a late enter, so its brilliant for me! :thumbup:





dexter said:


> me too.online is a better option for those of us with hairy breeds whose dogs coats can drop at any time:thumbup:


Oh, I always enter online - and more often than not about three minutes before the cut-off point  - but usually the schedule is a straightforward document that you can just scan down until you get to the relevant bit. Have you seen the online schedule for Crufts though? 144 pages with menus at the sides and all sorts of mysterious looking buttons all along the bottom :yikes:  - and me with a computer so old it's powered by gas! :lol: :lol: :lol: It's so slow that it takes about three minutes to turn a page when I click on the relevant button :bored: And I've not even looked at the online entry form - the schedule panicked me too much :scared:

I'll just take an intensive IT course and buy a new computer system and then I'll be ok ....................... probably


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Oh, I always enter online - and more often than not about three minutes before the cut-off point  - but usually the schedule is a straightforward document that you can just scan down until you get to the relevant bit. Have you seen the online schedule for Crufts though? 144 pages with menus at the sides and all sorts of mysterious looking buttons all along the bottom :yikes:  - and me with a computer so old it's powered by gas! :lol: :lol: :lol: It's so slow that it takes about three minutes to turn a page when I click on the relevant button :bored: And I've not even looked at the online entry form - the schedule panicked me too much :scared:
> 
> I'll just take an intensive IT course and buy a new computer system and then I'll be ok ....................... probably


Just press all the buttons and see waht happens - I did, PMSL!! :scared:

Powered by gas??  Tekkin the pee a bit there now arent ya missus :lol::lol:

I really want a lappy - gonna see if I can get a 2ndhand one next year sometime


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Just press all the buttons and see waht happens - I did, PMSL!! :scared:
> 
> Powered by gas??  Tekkin the pee a bit there now arent ya missus :lol::lol:
> 
> I really want a lappy - gonna see if I can get a 2ndhand one next year sometime


OK - perhaps I exaggerated a little bit about the gas power! :lol: :lol:

But is is very old and very slow - if I pressed all the buttons Crufts itself would be over before I managed to find out which each button was for  (OK, I maight be exaggerating a tad here too  )

I'd love a lap-top, but I'd need to get a wireless system before I could do that - at least I think I would: my niece did mutter something about bringing a dongle along with her laptop when she came to animal-sit while we were on hol, but I wasn't sure whether or not she was talking about her boyfriend :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Blimming heck - you deffo need to upgrade to wireless like NOW!! :scared:

We went with talktalk as it twas the best deal at the time, we get internet and phone for around 25-30 quid a month and I like it coz I can phone my US friend up anytime of day or night and speak for 59 mins for free :thumbup:

Yeah, dongles are great too - look into one of them and see how much twud cost ya! 

Yes exagerration indeedy - last gas powered thing I had was me beloved Braun Independent, lol lol!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Blimming heck - you deffo need to upgrade to wireless like NOW!! :scared:
> 
> We went with talktalk as it twas the best deal at the time, we get internet and phone for around 25-30 quid a month and I like it coz I can phone my US friend up anytime of day or night and speak for 59 mins for free :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Heh heh - funny you should say that about Talk Talk - we had a rep around here just the other day offering us much the same deal (he looked about 12 years old but perhaps I'm exaggerating a little bit again  ) He almost fainted when I said we were not wireless - and when I said we'd only had broadband since Orange pointed out to us they were not doing dial-up any more, he walked away shaking his head


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Heh heh - funny you should say that about Talk Talk - we had a rep around here just the other day offering us much the same deal (he looked about 12 years old but perhaps I'm exaggerating a little bit again  ) He almost fainted when I said we were not wireless - and when I said we'd only had broadband since Orange pointed out to us they were not doing dial-up any more, he walked away shaking his head


Am :lol::lol::lol::lol: sat here!!

Poor young lad - bet he has had to be treated for shock!! :scared:

12 years old - still had his squeaky voice then did he??


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver - you are norty norty norty!!!!!

Since you been on the Crufts schedule, the link is now broken and unavailable!!!!!!! 

You've only gone and gassed it havent ya!!! :yikes:


I suggest you go and find that poor 12 year old and tell him you want talktalk upgrade PRONTO!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Spellweaver - you are norty norty norty!!!!!
> 
> Since you been on the Crufts schedule, the link is now broken and unavailable!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I had a word with him Dowstairs - that'll teach em not to post the schedules out! Mwhahahahahahahah!


----------

